

Everyone will be a programmer one day - Moemars
http://kamilmroczek.com/2013/05/12/everyone-will-be-a-programmer-one-day/

======
onster
Title: "Everyone will be a programmer one day"

First line of the third paragraph: "Everyone will not become a programmer."

